# Turnout Prob.for new guy any advice?



## Hybrid_Prime (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm new here and been working on a layout for a bit but when it comes to all the electrical terms ect.I'm about as bright as a burnt out lightbulb.Anyways,I have all my scenery(minus buildings) done and started laying the track.I run Bachmann ez track N scale I hooked all my turnouts up to my track and hooked them up to the ecessory side of the transformer they work fine but once the train passes yhe turnout the remander of my track is dead.All the rest of the track works all the outer tracks the middle track ect.just not the peices between the turnouts.I would be so glad with some advice.
P.S.I'm just running standard dc trains no decoders or dcc chips or anything


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It is either two things.
You need to flip the other turnout to allow current to flow into the dead spot.
Or you are causing a short (where a positive rail comes intact with a negative rail). 
I thinking you just need to flip the other turnout and you should be good. I'm not familiar with the Bachmann stuff though. Basically there are two styles power routing frogs and insulated frogs. If flipping the other one does not work let me know and I'll look your turnouts up, to find a better answer.


----------



## Hybrid_Prime (Apr 21, 2011)

Xnats said:


> It is either two things.
> You need to flip the other turnout to allow current to flow into the dead spot.
> Or you are causing a short (where a positive rail comes intact with a negative rail).
> I thinking you just need to flip the other turnout and you should be good. I'm not familiar with the Bachmann stuff though. Basically there are two styles power routing frogs and insulated frogs. If flipping the other one does not work let me know and I'll look your turnouts up, to find a better answer.


You know I was thinking the same thing the first time it happened but you can really only put them in one direction since I have right and left turnouts just kinda baffling.It could also be where I connected a few of the turnouts together to get crossovers but that would suck because that is what makes my whole layout.I might have to break down and buy some actual crossovers but if I'm lucky someone on here has some for trade.

I have 6 kids so cash is always tight.Was'nt so hard a few years ago when I was buying all the stuff only had 4 kids at that time lol.Thanks for the info something else that you pointed out reminded me a friend of mine had same turn outs but the wires came factory backwards I'm gonna try to flip the wires too.
I'll let you know if any of this works in a day or 2 when I get the chance to work on it again.
Respectfully,HP


----------



## Hybrid_Prime (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess they are power routed what ever that means imo they suck wish I'd never wasted my money on them


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok I was thinking you were running a single loop with a cut over in the middle. It seems you are running 2 loops with maybe 2 crossovers between the 2 loops? A picture of the whole layout would help a lot.
I'm going to say you have shorts right now. The easiest way for me to find them is to use my thumbs on the positive rail and pointer finger on the negative rail. Use both hands and pick two sections on the track leading to the turnouts. If you finger meets a thumb anywhere, that is a short. Drawing it on paper is helpful too.
Problem is once you start adding a few insulated rail joiners at the shorts, you might need to run additional feeder wires to power the dead spots. Try looking at the V off the turnout and were two turnouts meet. Those are the pretty common places to start.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi - I am no good at all on electrics - Stan knows what he is talking about - But I gotta say - 6 Kids! Nice! - What a great family! Take Care Bro! - Steve


----------



## Hybrid_Prime (Apr 21, 2011)

Steve441 said:


> Hi - I am no good at all on electrics - Stan knows what he is talking about - But I gotta say - 6 Kids! Nice! - What a great family! Take Care Bro! - Steve


I'll prolly never get it right.I'll end up burning my turnouts up.I've even tried to not power them and use the manual options.Pretty discouraging.I've even pulled led's across the track.A jumper wire?won't that decreese overall track power?

6 kids yeah,unfortunatly they are all disfunctional except the 2 youngest.they would rather be with friends or plugged into a game then be family oriented.Has to be the school they never used to be like that.This district has the highest drop out,pregnancy rate in the whole area.Time to move asap lol.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

A pic would help!

:ttiwwop:



Sounds like a rev. loop. 


And you got me beat in the Kiddo dept. WTG! :thumbsup: :laugh: It can be tough at times.


----------



## Hybrid_Prime (Apr 21, 2011)

concretepumper said:


> A pic would help!
> 
> :ttiwwop:
> 
> ...


more like a double oval with double switchbacks with double cut offs in the center of both ovals.I'm working on pics.How to post them?Have to use a photo share site?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I use photobucket or you can post them here too I believe.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

To post pictures here.
Go to the main forum page/ scroll to the bottom and you'll see the Picture Gallery. Click My Stuff/ My Images/ Upload. 
You will have to reduce the size though. FastStone is a safe free program to use. The version is a older one but it is safe to download. You can get new updates at their website "Fast Stone" but I have not tried them. 
http://download.cnet.com/FastStone-Photo-Resizer/3000-2192_4-10319476.html
I use a 480/640 or 600/800 for all my pics here.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't do video though.   My trains run and a still doesn't give the full affect!  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hybrid_Prime (Apr 21, 2011)

I tore it all apart gonna try something new need some parts and stuff check out my profile for my wanted thread.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe this will help some. The green marks are insulated rail-connectors. All of my track pieces have their own power feed though. I'm not the best at this, but I do believe I only have one that was not required.


----------

